# Camada de ozono começa a recuperar



## JPedroMR (17 Out 2009 às 14:18)

_Imagem composta mostrando as concentrações de ozônio em 10 de Setembro.[Imagem: NASA]_​
*Tendência positiva*

Ao compilar e analisar dados atmosféricos obtidos por satélites em mais de uma década, pesquisadores europeus chegaram a uma boa notícia para a camada de ozônio que protege o planeta.

"Verificamos uma tendência global positiva, de um leve aumento de cerca de 1% por década na quantidade total de ozônio, a partir de dados dos últimos 20 anos. O resultado foi confirmado por comparações com medidas feitas em estações em terra", disse Diego Loyola, do Centro Aeroespacial Alemão, que trabalhou no estudo com colegas de outras instituições europeias.

Os pesquisadores reuniram dados mensais do total de ozônio obtidos por instrumentos a bordo dos satélites ERS-2 e Envisat, da Agência Espacial Europeia, e do MetOp-A, da Organização Europeia de Satélites Meteorológicos.

*O que é a camada de ozôno?*

A camada de ozôno, localizada a cerca de 25 quilômetros da superfície da Terra, principalmente na estratosfera, atua como uma barreira protetora ao filtrar a luz solar e proteger os habitantes do planeta dos raios ultravioleta. A diminuição na camada, tendência verificada há mais de 30 anos, aumenta o risco de doenças como catarata e câncer de pele, além de ser prejudicial à vida marinha.

A camada de ozônio não é distribuída de maneira uniforme pela atmosfera e maiores mudanças são verificadas nas camadas mais elevadas da estratosfera. Os dados foram coletados horizontalmente, e não apenas de maneira vertical de cima para baixo, o que permitiu obter medidas mais exatas, de acordo com os autores do estudo.

*Recuperação da camada de ozôno*

Os dados indicaram diminuição na camada de ozôno de 1979 a 1997, seguido pelo pequeno aumento desde então. "Nossa análise mostrou um declínio do ozônio estratosférico nas latitudes médias dos hemisférios Norte e Sul de cerca de 7% por década de 1979 a 1997, valor consistente com o de estudos anteriores", disse Joachim Urban, da Universidade de Tecnologia Chalmers, na Suécia, um dos autores do estudo.

"Uma mudança clara e significativa foi observada em 1997, ainda que o pequeno aumento (entre 0,8% e 1,4% por década) identificado daquele ano até 2008 não seja estatisticamente diferente de uma tendência nula de crescimento. Ainda assim, esperamos ver uma recuperação significativa no ozônio na estratosfera superior nos próximos anos, com o uso de dados mais extensos", apontou.

Ter acesso a dados atmosféricos colhidos por satélites por períodos extensos é importante para que os cientistas identifiquem e analisem tendências e alterações de longo prazo. O grupo de pesquisadores europeus continuará a monitorar tendências na quantidade de ozônio e de substâncias que destroem a camada.

Os resultados do estudo foram apresentados na Conferência de Ciência Atmosférica, organizada em Barcelona, de 7 a 11 de setembro, pela Agência Espacial Europeia. A NASA possui uma página em que se pode acompanhar as alterações na camada de ozônio por meio de medições diárias (http://ozonewatch.gsfc.nasa.gov).


_In: pelanatureza.pt_


----------



## JPedroMR (17 Out 2009 às 14:24)

Também já li artigos que contrariam o que acabei de citar, um dos quais dizia que a camada do ozono não começaria a recuperar antes de 2075.

O site de onde retirei esse artigo tem algumas coisas interessantes para se ver. Aqui fica para quem quiser ir lá dar uma espreitadela: www.pelanatureza.pt

Cumps.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2011 às 18:40)

*Camada de ozono no Pólo Norte está especialmente fina devido a um Inverno frio*

A camada de ozono no Pólo Norte diminuiu em 40 por cento devido à continuação de um Inverno frio no mês de Março, revela a Agência Europeia Espacial (ESA). A razão para o fenómeno deve-se a um “Inverno estratosférico muito mais frio e persistente” que promoveu a destruição do ozono, uma camada importante formada por uma molécula de três átomos de oxigénio que reflecte os raios ultra-violetas. Esta camada fica a 25 quilómetros de altitude.
As condições meteorológicas por cima do Árctico mantiveram uma massa de ar gelado por cima da região. Em Março, quando a luz do Sol começou atingir as latitudes mais a norte do planeta, produziram gases a partir dos clorofluorcarbonetos (CFCs) que destroem as moléculas de ozono em moléculas de hidrogénio. Os CFCs, que eram utilizados para latas de spray, por exemplo, foram banidos no século passado, mas vão permanecer na atmosfera durante mais algumas décadas até serem completamente degradados. 
O fenómeno foi detectado pelo Envisat satellite, da ESA. A última vez que este fenómeno tinha acontecido foi em 1997. Os cientistas não sabem se as alterações climáticas vão promover mais fenómenos destes.”Num clima em mudança, é esperado que em média as temperaturas estratosféricas sejam mais frias, o que significa que vai acontecer uma maior diminuição de ozono”, disse num comunicado da Agência Europeia Espacial Mark Weber, da Universidade de Bremen.
“Por outro lado, muitos estudos mostram eu a circulação estratosférica no Hemisfério Norte pode aumentar no futuro e, consequentemente, mais o ozono vai ser levado dos trópicos para latitudes mais altas, reduzindo a sua diminuição”, acrescentou o cientista.

Fonte: PÚBLICO (Ecosfera)


----------



## Knyght (5 Abr 2011 às 18:46)

ONU alerta que buraco na camada de ozono sobre o Árctico atingiu níveis recorde
05.04.2011
PÚBLICO disse:
			
		

> O buraco na camada de ozono, que protege a Terra dos raios ultravioletas do Sol, atingiu níveis recorde esta Primavera por cima do Árctico, alerta hoje a Organização Mundial de Meteorologia. A situação explica-se pela persistência de substâncias nocivas na atmosfera e por um Inverno muito frio.
> 
> “As observações efectuadas a partir do solo e através de sondas instaladas em balõe, bem como dados de satélite, revelam que a camada de ozono registou uma perda de 40 por cento na região do Árctico entre o início do Inverno e o fim do mês de Março”, explica a Organização Mundial de Meteorologia (OMM) em comunicado.
> 
> ...



Mas desde que foi a nossa empresa uma engenheira ambiental com tendências de ambientalista que dizeram-me que se uma embalagem não tem a bolinha de certificado de taxa de reciclagem paga deve ir para o lixo indiferenciado, começo a olhar e verificar até onde vai o ambientalismo...


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Abr 2011 às 22:09)

Isso começa a ser claro.
Infelizmente um dos melhores blogs sobre o assunto parou, por óbito do seu autor.
Era e É muito interessante.

Leiam tirem conclusões, extraiam figuras e ....

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/

bernardino


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Fev 2013 às 18:38)

Buraco na camada de ozono está a fechar-se

Satélites da Agência Espacial Europeia mostram que em 2012 o buraco na camada de ozono, que torna possível a vida na Terra, reduziu-se consideravelmente e tem a menor dimensão da última década.

O buraco na camada de ozono sobre a Antártida era no final do ano passado o mais pequeno dos últimos dez anos, revelam as observações realizadas pelos satélites da Agência Espacial Europeia.

A partir de meados dos anos 80 constatou-se que sobre a Antártida aumentava durante o verão (setembro a novembro) as dimensões do buraco na camada de ozono, fundamental à vida na Terra já que absorve mais de 95% da radiação ultravioleta proveniente do Sol.

A velocidade do vento nesta região do planeta, ao acelerar a deslocação de grandes massas de ar extremamente frio, acaba por favorecer o efeito dos clorofluorocarbonetos (CFC), gases libertados para a atmosfera pelo homem, sobre a camada de ozono.

No Polo Norte o efeito dos CFC é menos pronunciado devido à irregularidade da massa terrestre e à existência de montanhas, que evitam a formação de fortes ventos circumpolares.

Os acordos internacionais para a proteção da camada de ozono, sobretudo o Protocolo de Montreal , reduziram a partir dos anos 90 as concentrações de CFC na atmosfera.

Na medida em que estes gases permanecem ativos durante longos períodos, só lá para 2050 é que os níveis de CFC na atmosfera recuarão para os valores registados nos anos 60 do século passado.

Com base em complexos modelos matemáticos que cruzam dados recolhidos nos últimos dez anos, os cientistas estimam que o buraco na camada de ozono sobre a Antártida acabará mesmo por fechar nas próximas décadas.

Ler mais: http://expresso.sapo.pt/buraco-na-camada-de-ozono-esta-a-fechar-se=f785828#ixzz2KKmpbNGs


Fonte:
http://expresso.sapo.pt/buraco-na-camada-de-ozono-esta-a-fechar-se=f785828


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Buraco na camada de ozono está a fechar-se
> 
> Satélites da Agência Espacial Europeia mostram que em 2012 o buraco na camada de ozono, que torna possível a vida na Terra, reduziu-se consideravelmente e tem a menor dimensão da última década.
> 
> ...



Há aí uma ou duas coisas no artigo, que não batem mesmo nada certo! 

1. O pólo norte, não é montanhoso, logo não é irregular mas sim quase plano! É apenas um oceano congelado. A antártída sim tem montanhas e planaltos com mais de 3000m altitude, é irregular o seu relevo ou parte dele!

2. O ozono é destruído térmicamente a partir de 400C, ou por ação dos CFC que atuam como catalizadores, tornando a molécula O3 em O2 (oxigénio). 
O ozono é criado a certas frequências de corrente eléctrica no seio de um ambiente com oxigênio. No verão o ozono acumula à superfíce devido à fraca circulação das massas de ar, apesar de fazer mais calor existe mais radiação solar que favorece a sua criação.

Dizer que haver maior velocidade de vento no pólo sul (correto, em especial nas mudanças de estação), que acelera as massas de ar frio tornando o ar mais frio (falso, o ar não é mais frio por circular a maior velocidade) e que tal favorece a ação dos CFC é falso! A não ser que se queira referir, que uma maior circulação no pólo sul, possa tornar mais fria a camada superior da atmosfera (onde se encontra o ozono) e dessa forma se reduza o buraco! O artigo deveria distinguir a variação do ozono à superfíce e a variação do ozono em altitude.


----------



## rossby (19 Fev 2013 às 21:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Há aí uma ou duas coisas no artigo, que não batem mesmo nada certo!
> 
> 1. O pólo norte, não é montanhoso, logo não é irregular mas sim quase plano! É apenas um oceano congelado. A antártída sim tem montanhas e planaltos com mais de 3000m altitude, é irregular o seu relevo ou parte dele!
> 
> ...



Uma das principais deficiências da maioria dos nossos jornalistas é precisamente no domínio científico. Não sou economista nem jurista mas posso imaginar as barbaridades que se noticiam muitas vezes nestes domínios. Talvez o único domínio em que temos muitos e bons jornalistas é no desporto, mais precisamente no futebol 

Relativamente a primeira observação, não se trata do Pólo Norte mas do Hemisfério Norte. Na verdade, as ondas gravíticas são maiores no H.N. devido a sua maior orografia. É no H.N. onde se encontra a maior massa continental. Estas ondas propagam-se na vertical até a estratosfera perturbando a estabilidade do vortex circumpolar e dificultando destruição massiva do ozono neste hemisfério. 

Relativamente ao Pólo Sul, o vortex circumpolar é muito mais estável, isolando a massa de ar do seu interior durante o Inverno do H.S., tornando-a ainda mais fria e facilitando a formação de PSC (Polar Stratospheric Clouds) que aceleram a destruição do ozono no seu interior. Na verdade, uma estratosfera fria é mais favorável a destruição do ozono.

Julgo que na notícia deve haver alguns erros de tradução e desconhecimento do fenómeno a mistura


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2014 às 01:25)




----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2015 às 16:27)

> It is popularly viewed as one of the greatest environmental success stories of modern times. Exactly 30 years ago, UK scientists announced they had discovered a hole in the ozone layer in the atmosphere above Antarctica.
> 
> The hole threatened to spread, allowing increased levels of cancer-causing radiation from the sun to reach the ground. Within a few years of the discovery it was agreed to set up the Montreal Protocol, which banned the manmade chemicals responsible for depleting ozone in the upper atmosphere.





> But it was relatively easy to find a substitute for the CFCs – then widely used for refrigeration – that were causing ozone depletion, Shanklin pointed out, and that in turn made it fairly straightforward to establish the Montreal protocol. “We forget that 25 years later there is, in strict scientific terms, no statistically significant recovery in ozone over Antarctica, although there a few signs of improvement,” said Shanklin, who is now 61. “The CFCs we put up there will take a long time to dissipate and it will probably take us well into the second half of the century before the ozone layer recovers fully.”
> 
> Thus a relatively easily cured atmospheric affliction will still take decades to be corrected. By contrast, the greenhouse gases we are now putting into the atmosphere have no substitutes that have broad political acceptance at present. For good measure, we are also pumping them out on a far greater scale. “The ozone hole story tells us that it is very easy to cause major changes to the atmosphere – it only took about 10 years to develop – but it is very difficult to restore equilibrium,” said Shanklin. “Unfortunately, we don’t seem to have learned that lesson. We are burying our heads in the sand about the changes we’re bringing about. On the other hand, carbon emissions are now on the political agenda, so there is some hope.”



http://www.theguardian.com/environm...tist-who-discovered-hole-in-ozone-layer-warns

A camada de ozono tem algumas coisas em comum com o aquecimento global causado, ou não, pelo homem. Por um lado mostra inequivocamente que a ação humana é capaz de exercer uma ação rápida e dramática na atmosfera a níveis extremos (neste caso destrói o ozono muitos quilómetros acima). Por outro, o CO2 não tem uma ação tão linear como os CFC. Há que ter em conta a dinâmica da atmosfera/mudança dos padrões meteorológicos, correntes oceânicas, cobertura vegetal/florestal, calotas polares/glaciares, convecção/adveção etc.












http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=79198&eocn=image&eoci=related_image


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2015 às 16:32)

Mais recentemente:

*Ozone layer under threat, again?*
Researchers are warning about the damage to the ozone layer by "very short-lived substances" or VSLS gases. Although the compounds occur naturally, our own production is rising. 

http://www.dw.de/ozone-layer-under-threat-again/a-18264692

Para seguir a concentração de Ozono:

http://ozonewatch.gsfc.nasa.gov/monthly/SH.html


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2015 às 16:35)

*2014 Season *






The graphs above show the progress of last season’s ozone hole. The gray shading indicates the highest and lowest values measured since 1979. The red numbers are the maximum or minimum observed values. The stratospheric temperature and the amount of sunlight reaching the south polar region control the depth and size of the Antarctic ozone hole.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2015 às 16:50)

Imagem de Setembro do ano passado:






Comparando com o maior buraco detetado (24 de Setembro de 2006):


----------

